# Craigslist Gender Ratio



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

I live in the Bay Area where Craigslist was founded. It's the most popular local meetup networking website. While cruising the dating section, I found some interesting results:



> In _Men Seeking Women_ there's *322* ads.
> 
> In _Women Seeking Men_ there's *35* ads.
> 
> ...


If this isn't a breeding ground for extreme darwinian selection, I don't know what is. Either women don't use the internet. Or men out populate women. But last time I checked, the population of men and women were pretty even steven. So what gives?


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not really surprised, but I would be curious to see what is the male/female ratio on other dating sites. That still raises me some questions; do women avoid craiglist in particular or they avoid all type of dating sites? Is it viewed as way more bad for women, compared to men, to use craiglist or dating website?


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I think maybe it is the venue. Places like E-harmony I bet would be much more even. CL connotes quick cheap dirty sex. 

Coming from different cities, women in the Bay Area feel much freer posting in in Casual Encounters than other cities I've perused. Anecdotally, there are a ton of desperate women here who are frustrated with the lack of heterosexual guys.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think craigs list is a good dating site. I think it's more for hook ups. Women can just go out to a bar and it's pretty easy to get laid. Go up to a guy and hit on him. slow a slight sexual interest in him. Whereas if a man were to do the same thing to a woman she'd be like "OMG you perverted *sshole!!" lol


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

On craiglist Montréal, for this day, there are like 50 men seeking woman, and 6 women seeking man.... but i guess craiglist doesn't have a good reputation....

i've found a site that has stats about dating site, though I don't know if they are accurate http://www.giveyourhandabreak.com/gender/ 
and also it doesn't give the gender ratio per age range, so in a site, they may be lots of 35-49 woman and lots of 18-35 guys for example. I have checked a few, and when the women are more numerous than men, the age population of the dating site is older...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

hmmmm, those 6 women really can pick and choose.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

...from such a quality talent pool too.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The same has been true of any personal ads venue I've ever seen over the last 17 years. Men seeking always outnumber women.

Times may change, but the idea that men are supposed to make the first move seems to stay much the same.

Women also have little need to run ads when if they run an ad they get a ton of replies. An ad that is substantially the same, except for being male, will get far fewer replies so guys keep running ad after ad till the end of time.

To test this years ago I put up an AOL profile that claimed to be female. Guys were IMing this fake female like crazy, while my true profile never got that much attention in years as a fake girl could get within an hour.



> Women can just go out to a bar and it's pretty easy to get laid. Go up to a guy and hit on him. slow a slight sexual interest in him. Whereas if a man were to do the same thing to a woman she'd be like "OMG you perverted *sshole!!"


Yeah, that's how it works. Thankfully, a woman said that so I could simply quote her. A woman could use an "Wanna have sex?" as an opening line and it would work, after he figured out she was serious and this exceptionally unlikely line wasn't some kind of joke.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Lithium4 said:


> ...from such a quality talent pool too.


I had a friend who used a line about craiglist when he asked a girl out on a one night stand, it was really lame, like "I saw all the postings on craigslist and I wanted to **** you instead." lol.


----------



## fluidglide (Mar 1, 2009)

*reply*

you are actually sort of screwed.

from my own experience in looking at the numbers and the anecdotes, San Francisco and the Bay Area is the hardest area for a guy to find a decent looking woman in the entire US.

i have been in the bay area only once in my life, for a job interview, and i did not see one attractive female. all the females were too old, too ugly, too fat, didn't speak english, or too quick on to your game.

In places like california, especially southern california, there are just too many desperate ugly men and too few available good looking females. my suggestion is to move out of the state, and to somewhere like connecticut.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> The same has been true of any personal ads venue I've ever seen over the last 17 years. Men seeking always outnumber women.
> 
> Times may change, but the idea that men are supposed to make the first move seems to stay much the same.
> 
> ...


 I'm not surprised lol, man are still expected to make the moves (even though today, sometimes a woman might make a move too), even online lol. I have set up a few dating site profiles, and I only got one message from a girl (and she didn't replied to my reply lol). I don't get much reply either. that being send, i rarely send messages lol



UltraShy said:


> Yeah, that's how it works. Thankfully, a woman said that so I could simply quote her. A woman could use an "Wanna have sex?" as an opening line and it would work, after he figured out she was serious and this exceptionally unlikely line wasn't some kind of joke.


Women who wants one night stands might have it easier than males, but it's a double edge sword. Society is very harsh on women who sleeps with lots of men while male who sleeps with lots of women are viewed as successful winners.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

fluidglide said:


> you are actually sort of screwed.
> 
> from my own experience in looking at the numbers and the anecdotes, San Francisco and the Bay Area is the hardest area for a guy to find a decent looking woman in the entire US.
> 
> ...


wow!

I've been told the Bay Area is hard, something like 30,000 more men then women... but I didn't know we were the worst...!?

I always thought San Francisco's mecca of gay males evened out the playing field... But I guess there's also a fair amount of lesbians... which cancels out the advantage.

I'm not sure what you mean by ugly women. Maybe you have really high standards, but I'm honestly attracted to most women I see here. I just don't try dating them. But then again, I'm also in a college town. So I keep getting older and girls keep staying the same age. Torture!

I wonder what the area with most females to males is. I've heard Manhattan has a lot more women than men, but maybe that's just rumor.

Whatever the case, at least we're not as bad as China!


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's something that may be relevant:

http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/i...s_map_of_the_united_states_of_america/?page=1

I really want to move to New York.

You can pull up a whole bunch of dating statistics if you punch it into google, along with some really interesting articles about dating in whatever city you happen to be in or near.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> The same has been true of any personal ads venue I've ever seen over the last 17 years. Men seeking always outnumber women.
> 
> Times may change, but the idea that men are supposed to make the first move seems to stay much the same.
> 
> ...


Cause women have some weird double standard stuck in their head. If a man wants to have sex with her then he's an jerk and is taking advantage of her but if she wants to go out and get laid then it's ok for her to do it. =\ I don't get why the man is always the one to "take advantage" of the woman and not the other way around? They are both having sex with each other. *shrug* society needs to get rid of this stupid double standard that's still lingering around.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

JFmtl said:


> Women who wants one night stands might have it easier than males, but it's a double edge sword. Society is very harsh on women who sleeps with lots of men while male who sleeps with lots of women are viewed as successful winners.


True, a man who has sex with a different woman every night is deemed a stud by many. A woman who does the same is likely to be called a **** or something similar. There is no positive term I can think of for a woman who behaves in that manner. Clearly, much of society frowns upon such women when the only terms we have for them are universally negative and in many cases it's other women throwing around the negative terms.

I suppose there is a strong biological/evolutionary basis for this different treatment of the genders. A man's biological objective is to have sex with as many women as he can. More sex with more women means more of his DNA will continue through the generations. A woman has a totally different objective. Her objective is to find a man who can provide for her & child, thus she's programmed by nature to be picky. A man, if following millions of years of evolutionary instinct, is much more concerned with quantity than quality.

As Tiger Woods and his herd of mistresses has shown (what are we up to 15 or so by now?) ancient biological drives remain in the 21st century. It's just now they result in attack with a golf club and billions of dollars lost and a media circus.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

fluidglide said:


> you are actually sort of screwed.
> 
> from my own experience in looking at the numbers and the anecdotes, San Francisco and the Bay Area is the hardest area for a guy to find a decent looking woman in the entire US.
> 
> ...


You is crazy brotha. I lived in Seattle for 7 years of so. Bay Area has much more straight women than the N.W. If you can bring a bit of masculinity to the table, it is even better. Most of the straight guys around the bay area seem to be passively effeminate.



Haydsmom2007 said:


> Cause women have some weird double standard stuck in their head. If a man wants to have sex with her then he's an jerk and is taking advantage of her but if she wants to go out and get laid then it's ok for her to do it. =\ I don't get why the man is always the one to "take advantage" of the woman and not the other way around? They are both having sex with each other. *shrug* society needs to get rid of this stupid double standard that's still lingering around.


PLEASE spread this line of thought to other women.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I've responded to some ads on Craigs list. One guy was on the "down low" and the other was such a player. I went on one date with each of these men, and it was over. I also sent a ton of replies, but I obviously wasn't their type. Craigs list, as a whole, isn't a good dating site. It is more of a booty call more than anything. PoF>CL

And at any rate, I think that the "stigma" of women sleeping around is decreasing significantly. Actually, it is becoming a stigma for a woman NOT to have sex (or still be a virgin), while feminists think that sleeping around is "empowering" because women are doing everything that men are doing (think how popular "Sex and the City" became). Any woman with a hint of modesty or traditional values is viewed as "oppressed" or, in a disparaging fashion, "a prude/goody two shoes."

And I disagree that it is easier for women to get sex than men 100%. There are some women who have a hard time getting male attention (I would know of all people), whether for their size, age, or race. 

I also want to point out that men have a plethora of women to choose from. After all, women do outnumber men.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DitzyDreamer said:


> And at any rate, I think that the "stigma" of women sleeping around is decreasing significantly.


Sure, compared to the past it's less, but it's still very clearly there.



DitzyDreamer said:


> Actually, it is becoming a stigma for a woman NOT to have sex (or still be a virgin), while feminists think that sleeping around is "empowering" because women are doing everything that men are doing (think how popular "Sex and the City" became).


Wasn't it Kim Cattrall's (sp?) character the one who did most of the men in NY (and at least one of the women)? I suspect her count of sex partners exceeded that of all the other women in that show combined.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Sure, compared to the past it's less, but it's still very clearly there.


That's true, but in a sexually charged society, I'm not sure that it is going to continue for that much longer.



> Wasn't it Kim Cattrall's (sp?) character the one who did most of the men in NY (and at least one of the women)? I suspect her count of sex partners exceeded that of all the other women in that show combined.


Yup. Supposedly she slept with over 80 guys, yet she seems to be the most popular/loved character of the show (for being "sexually liberated" and all). But then again, she was also the oldest character.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

DitzyDreamer said:


> And at any rate, I think that the "stigma" of women sleeping around is decreasing significantly. Actually, it is becoming a stigma for a woman NOT to have sex (or still be a virgin), while feminists think that sleeping around is "empowering" because women are doing everything that men are doing (think how popular "Sex and the City" became). Any woman with a hint of modesty or traditional values is viewed as "oppressed" or, in a disparaging fashion, "a prude/goody two shoes."
> 
> And I disagree that it is easier for women to get sex than men 100%. There are some women who have a hard time getting male attention (I would know of all people), whether for their size, age, or race.
> 
> I also want to point out that men have a plethora of women to choose from. After all, women do outnumber men.


I would tend to think that aside from militant Christian circles, a women (and guys too) is "expected" to have lost her virginity and to have some past relationship around my age (early 20's) (thus the virgin stigma you talk about) but still hold my previous position that women sleeping with lots of different men will be judge much more negatively than men. So, you need to have _some_ past partners, but not too much :roll

and I'm not so sure about feminism, many of them will despite that type of behaviour (giving men what they want, men seeing women as a sexual object, a piece of meat, etc) If feminist were as you say, there would be much more guys supporting them :lol

of course there is no 100% guarantee, of course they are exception, but i'm pretty sure that when it comes to find sex only stuff (i insist on sex only, as full blown relationship isn't as easy), women have it easier then men (unless the girl is way more picky-er than then guy). Even though things have evolved, it still comes to the men to make the first steps, to impress the other one. If average girl and average guy enters a bar enters a bar with the intention of finding someone to have sex with and if none is more picky than the other, average girl is likely to have hordes of horny men making propositions while average guy will have to play his game very well if he doesn't want to leave empty-handed.



DitzyDreamer said:


> That's true, but in a sexually charged society, I'm not sure that it is going to continue for that much longer.


I'm sure this mentality will keep living, at least in more traditional circles, and, let's be honest, in girls talking in each other's back....


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

JFmtl said:


> I would tend to think that aside from militant Christian circles, a women (and guys too) is "expected" to have lost her virginity and to have some past relationship around my age (early 20's) (thus the virgin stigma you talk about) but still hold my previous position that women sleeping with lots of different men will be judge much more negatively than men. So, you need to have _some_ past partners, but not too much :roll


I'll agree w/that.



> and I'm not so sure about feminism, many of them will despite that type of behaviour (giving men what they want, men seeing women as a sexual object, a piece of meat, etc) If feminist were as you say, there would be much more guys supporting them :lol


Feminism has changed its face. Promiscuity has become "empowering" while virginity has become equated to "oppressive, Christian values", something to "get rid of" and not cherish or a sign that the woman isn't "confident".

Girls are feeling the pressure to have casual sex to be considered "normal" (whatever that means). I've even seen a few people here on SA chastize others for not being sexually liberating. Quite ironic considering that this is a SA board.



> of course there is no 100% guarantee, of course they are exception, but i'm pretty sure that when it comes to find sex only stuff (i insist on sex only, as full blown relationship isn't as easy), women have it easier then men (unless the girl is way more picky-er than then guy).


I have found that this is only true for some women.



> Even though things have evolved, it still comes to the men to make the first steps, to impress the other one. If average girl and average guy enters a bar enters a bar with the intention of finding someone to have sex with and if none is more picky than the other, average girl is likely to have hordes of horny men making propositions while average guy will have to play his game very well if he doesn't want to leave empty-handed.


Hordes? Unless the woman is extremely attractive or has that "it" factor. Otherwise, for some of us plain to ugly women, we'll be walking home alone or be lucky to have one guy show us any interest. It's what I would call "the Wall Flower" effect.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

DitzyDreamer said:


> Feminism has changed its face. Promiscuity has become "empowering" while virginity has become equated to "oppressive, Christian values", something to "get rid of" and not cherish or a sign that the woman isn't "confident".


I guess there are different groups of feminist. while it's true they usually want to be freed from traditionnal discriminatory religious based values
most groups around here also have as a important priority to prevent women from being seen as sexual objects. Whenever a beer company makes a too sexist ads, those groups complains about it.


> Girls are feeling the pressure to have casual sex to be considered "normal" (whatever that means). I've even seen a few people here on SA chastize others for not being sexually liberating. Quite ironic considering that this is a SA board.


Girls will get pressured by guys to have casual sex, thats for sure :b. But at the same time, if you give in into that too much, you will have people calling you **** in your back.

And the pressure is on guys too, since as guys, we are supposed to have no feelings, we are supposed to think only with our penis, and we are supposed to get our fair share (casual) of sex to be "normal"


> I have found that this is only true for some women
> Hordes? Unless the woman is extremely attractive or has that "it" factor. Otherwise, for some of us plain to ugly women, we'll be walking home alone or be lucky to have one guy show us any interest. It's what I would call "the Wall Flower" effect.


Ok, hordes was an huge exageration. First, 95% of the girls calling themselves ugly are not ugly at all (see post your picture thread for exemple) 
And for average to ugly guy like me, who doesnt have much charisma and isn't going to the gym, getting unrequested (positive)attention from the opposite sex is out of the question, it NEVER happens. When I go out, never ever get hit on by women, if I want anything to happen, I have to take initiatives, which I suck at, and even then I end up being striked out very quickly.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I've never understood just walking up to a random guy and hitting on him at a bar. I only ever did it once, but it was kind of a game, I knew him, he was with people who didn't know me and he took bets and we split the cash. It was a ****ing laugh. And the rare occasions I might have been hit on just kinda made me uncomfortable. its much ballyhooed.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

True, it's not forbidden for woman to take risks and initiatives, but it's still the man's job


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I've seriously contemplated putting some ad up with the headline "Nerdy Cougar". That's probably a sign my self-esteem is gone once again. :um


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

JFmtl said:


> True, it's not forbidden for woman to take risks and initiatives, but it's still the man's job


in my experience, anyone I've ever dated or been involved with I got to know them first, and it certainly wasn't being walked up in a bar and being hit on. I think its overrated on both sides.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ysonesse said:


> I've seriously contemplated putting some ad up with the headline "Nerdy Cougar". That's probably a sign my self-esteem is gone once again. :um


For some of us nerdy cougar = ideal woman.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

DitzyDreamer said:


> Hordes? Unless the woman is extremely attractive or has that "it" factor. Otherwise, for some of us plain to ugly women, we'll be walking home alone or be lucky to have one guy *show us any interest*. It's what I would call "the Wall Flower" effect.


Maybe. Understand that this is never the option for guys though. They can't hang back and wait for women to approach them, it won't happen.

I'm willing to bet if you approached guys, initiated the interaction and flirted a bit, you'd snag 90% of the guys you want.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Lithium4 said:


> For some of us nerdy cougar = ideal woman.


Only if she's a stratospheric smoking uber-hottie, of course. :teeth


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Ysonesse said:


> Only if she's a stratospheric smoking uber-hottie, of course. :teeth


thats kinda bull**** thinking. I guess its sort of like convincing a man he looks hot with glasses.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> thats kinda bull**** thinking. I guess its sort of like convincing a man he looks hot with glasses.


From your perspective, I suppose. But from the perspective of a hag, it's true.

Convincing guys they look good with glasses...I have no experience with that problem. Is it that hard, really?


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Cougars don't have to necessarily go for just guys.


Just saying.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ysonesse said:


> Only if she's a stratospheric smoking uber-hottie, of course. :teeth


Well, I assume some degree of hotness is implied in cougar.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Ysonesse said:


> From your perspective, I suppose. But from the perspective of a hag, it's true.
> 
> Convincing guys they look good with glasses...I have no experience with that problem. Is it that hard, really?


uh yeah, like "drop the contacts and wear your glasses" is always met with disbelief and resistance.


----------



## TheJoker (Dec 24, 2009)

JFmtl said:


> Ok, hordes was an huge exageration. First, 95% of the girls calling themselves ugly are not ugly at all (see post your picture thread for exemple)
> And for average to ugly guy like me, who doesnt have much charisma and isn't going to the gym, getting unrequested (positive)attention from the opposite sex is out of the question, it NEVER happens. When I go out, never ever get hit on by women, if I want anything to happen, I have to take initiatives, which I suck at, and even then I end up being striked out very quickly.


:ditto

also:
Who would want a guy to wear glasses rather than contacts?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> uh yeah, like "drop the contacts and wear your glasses" is always met with disbelief and resistance.


Ha, this happened to you too? "But I look terrible in glasses!" No you don't, now put the glasses on! :b

I think I just have a thing for bespectacled guys.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> Women can just go out to a bar and it's pretty easy to get laid. Go up to a guy and hit on him. slow a slight sexual interest in him. Whereas if a man were to do the same thing to a woman she'd be like "OMG you perverted *sshole!!" lol


This is the golden answer to this thread. Some other women will argue against this, and yes there are exceptions for some women. But generally speaking, women overall have it much easier than men when it comes to finding someone.

I remember even on this forum there was a poll about the percentage of members that were single. Men outnumbered women 2:1.



Haydsmom2007 said:


> I don't get why the man is always the one to "take advantage" of the woman and not the other way around


Because there's no such thing. When a girl "takes advantage" of us, we call it "getting lucky"!!:b


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Ha, this happened to you too? "But I look terrible in glasses!" No you don't, now put the glasses on! :b
> 
> I think I just have a thing for bespectacled guys.


yeah me too, not that I think every guy with glasses is hot but about 99.9% of guys who wear glasses look better with them. yeah put them back on, been there.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

TheJoker said:


> :ditto
> 
> also:
> Who would want a guy to wear glasses rather than contacts?


I don't need glasses fulltime, but the thought of wearing contacts, have those things directly on my eyes kinda disgusts me. No matter what looks better, when i'll need glasses full-time, ill wear glasses even if i look uglier with them



Futures said:


> :ditto
> This is the golden answer to this thread. Some other women will argue against this, and yes there are exceptions for some women. But generally speaking, women overall have it much easier than men when it comes to finding someone.
> 
> I remember even on this forum there was a poll about the percentage of members that were single. Men outnumbered women 2:1.


I don't really remember the mentioned poll, but it's easy to see around here that males here tends to be single and/or have no or very little significant dating/relationship/sexual experience in a much greater proportion than females around here.

edit and add:
there are some interesting works and theories to read about such as involuntary celibacy and love-shyness
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Involuntary_celibacy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love-shyness

those are either topics on which not much research are done, and the love-shyness is a little outdated.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*No more sexist comments or the thread will be closed. *


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Futures said:


> This is the golden answer to this thread. Some other women will argue against this, and yes there are exceptions for some women. But generally speaking, women overall have it much easier than men when it comes to finding someone.
> 
> I remember even on this forum there was a poll about the percentage of members that were single. Men outnumbered women 2:1.
> 
> Because there's no such thing. When a girl "takes advantage" of us, we call it "getting lucky"!!:b


Haa I know, that's why women need to start thinking like that too instead of creating something in their minds to be offended about.

I'm making sexist comments but I'm making them about my own sex, so does that still count? lol


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

JFmtl said:


> I would tend to think that aside from militant Christian circles, a women (and guys too) is "expected" to have lost her virginity and to have some past relationship around my age (early 20's) (thus the virgin stigma you talk about) but still hold my previous position that women sleeping with lots of different men will be judge much more negatively than men. So, you need to have _some_ past partners, but not too much :roll...


That's why I just don't care what people think of me. In that regard, anyway. If there's men out there who think I'm a **** for sleeping with the same number of people that they have, then they really aren't too smart and whatever they think about me is totally invalid anyway. There's men out there that don't think like that, so we just need to find one of them. I don't think the question "so, how many girls/guys have you slept with?" should be asked in a relationship ever... it's in the past, it doesn't matter. As long as your clean, it's irrelevant. For me, anyway.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I thought women didn't go on Craigslist because the site is all about guys posting and/or sending women pictures with their shirts off and often their penis hanging out. The dark, sick, ugly side of men comes out full force on Craigslist, from Rant and Raves to Men Seeking Women. If I was a woman I would not be looking for guys on there. After going through enough ads I'd probably just swear men off.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I don't think the question "so, how many girls/guys have you slept with?" should be asked in a relationship ever... it's in the past, it doesn't matter. As long as your clean, it's irrelevant. For me, anyway.


Totally agree with you here.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

BeNice said:


> I thought women didn't go on Craigslist because the site is all about guys posting and/or sending women pictures with their shirts off and often their penis hanging out. The dark, sick, ugly side of men comes out full force on Craigslist, from Rant and Raves to Men Seeking Women. If I was a woman I would not be looking for guys on there. After going through enough ads I'd probably just swear men off.


As a woman, is there a website you'd feel more comfortable on? Or are you wary of anything internet related?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> That's why I just don't care what people think of me. In that regard, anyway. If there's men out there who think I'm a **** for sleeping with the same number of people that they have, then they really aren't too smart and whatever they think about me is totally invalid anyway. There's men out there that don't think like that, so we just need to find one of them. I don't think the question "so, how many girls/guys have you slept with?" should be asked in a relationship ever... it's in the past, it doesn't matter. As long as your clean, it's irrelevant. For me, anyway.


really?I always ask this question and have no problem answering it. It really doesn't matter either way but I think its ok (and kind flattering) for someone to be curious about your sexual past.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

drealm said:


> As a woman, is there a website you'd feel more comfortable on? Or are you wary of anything internet related?


Haha. I'm a guy. I just think Craigslist personals are particularly bad because it really isn't a dating site. You have Casual Encounters right next to the normal dating options.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

BeNice said:


> Haha. I'm a guy. I just think Craigslist personals are particularly bad because it really isn't a dating site. You have Casual Encounters right next to the normal dating options.


Oh sorry dude! My bad! Yes I agree, the atmosphere encourages general promiscuity.

Another thing I noticed: dating sites with profiles are fundamentally polygamous. Why? Because you're encouraged to communicate with multiple people at the same time. This is done because most prospects are flukes and you don't wanna put all your eggs in one basket. The downside is you can't commit to anyone exclusively because then you're odds of success go down. At least in a match making service you only focus on one date at a time.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd say the Craigslist gender ratio is:

51% men
9% women
40% men pretending to be women and companies phishing for e-mails.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

That sounds about right, Iced Over.

And it's kind of creepy that the same guy that is looking to have unprotected sex with and sending pictures of his stuff to people might be the same guy that is coming to my house to buy my bike.


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

drealm said:


> I live in the Bay Area where Craigslist was founded. It's the most popular local meetup networking website. While cruising the dating section, I found some interesting results:
> 
> If this isn't a breeding ground for extreme darwinian selection, I don't know what is. Either women don't use the internet. Or men out populate women. But last time I checked, the population of men and women were pretty even steven. So what gives?


Its because most women don't have to resort to online dating. They get enough interest from men in real life. Men don't obviously, that's why there are far more men on these sites.

I had noticed that the majority women online dating are those who are single mothers, overweight, or below average looking. Basically the ones that don't get hit on much in real life. Sorry but someone had to say it.

There is also the fact that more males tend to use the internet.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

DitzyDreamer said:


> Actually, it is becoming a stigma for a woman NOT to have sex (or still be a virgin), while feminists think that sleeping around is "empowering" because women are doing everything that men are doing (think how popular "Sex and the City" became). Any woman with a hint of modesty or traditional values is viewed as "oppressed" or, in a disparaging fashion, "a prude/goody two shoes."


Maybe it's just because I'm a virgin, but I don't stigmatize female virgins; I would much prefer to be involved with a virgin. Yes, I don't want a total prude, but just the fact that a woman is a virgin isn't a turnoff for me.

Maybe that would change if I got more sexual experience, but until I do, my feelings stay the same.



> I also want to point out that men have a plethora of women to choose from. After all, women do outnumber men.


This doesn't matter, trust me. I have firsthand experience. The college I went to had a 60/40 female/male gender imbalance. I never had a girl show interest, and I was rejected every time **I** tried to take the initiative (I didn't just sit back and wait for them to come to me).

The fact that women outnumber men means nothing-at least not until that imbalance gets a lot higher than it is in everyday life (higher even than 60/40)

See also this thread.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Get off Craigslist and go outside to meet women?


----------



## strugglingforhope (Jun 13, 2009)

DitzyDreamer said:


> I also want to point out that men have a plethora of women to choose from. After all, women do outnumber men.


This only holds true if you count population over 65.. Yes women do have more numbers in total, but only if you're counting senior citizens because women statistically live longer.

Biologically 105 males are born to every 100 females. If you read the statistics naturally men are at a disadvantage until the dating pool reaches 65. And I'm not talking about countries like china where the number is further skewed to 113/100 like china because of male favoritism with children.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_sex_ratio


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

apart from buying items, men use craigslist to look for easy sex.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

For one, women have to be more careful when it comes to online dating. There are bad people out there, such as the craigslist killer, who use the site to prey on women.

Craigslist is not exactly a safe haven or holy bastion of dating. Especially the SF bay area craigslist. I've browsed through the men seeking women section a few times and I've seen things that I truly wish I could un-see. I'm a pretty open minded person, but some of it is just too sick and over the top for even me. I mean a lot of the people who post ads on there have some truly sick and twisted fetishes.

So I guess what I'm trying to say here is don't rely on craiglist to be any sort of representation of what online dating is really like. If the internet was a bar, then craigslist would be the toilet.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Women don't see CL as a very safe place to find dates or even friends. I have several ads up for friends to do activities with. The guys message me daily all eager to do something and go somewhere. The women message me about once a week and generally ask if I'm a scam or mention how they've never answered an ad online before.


----------

